# my other bengal girl is in labour



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

she started at 6.45 tonight and so far has had 4 i can defo feel another i feel so sorry for her she is knackered  shes had 3 snows and a brown spotted so far shes a silver spotted so dads genes are very domineering im hoping this last one is a silver


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

How many is she going to have do you reckon hun?
Congrats on the new kittens xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww congrats 
My cat Poppy went into labour today too, shes only had 1 so far but labour seems to be over


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww congratulations xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww congrats! I love the snows.. cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Fingers crossed for a silver!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

More kitts - Well done to you both and congratulations. x


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwwwww bless   .... piccys soon plz xx    congratulations


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Did she have anymore Mel? x


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Did she have anymore Mel? x


Thats what i was gonna ask lol


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

hiya..no she didnt have anymore i was up and down all night checking i really thought there was one more must be the uterus going back to normal coz last week when Keisha had hers i thought there was another one and it turned out there wasnt thats what the emergency vet said..

Anyway mum and babies are fine and gorgeous...so ive now 5 snows and 2 brown spotted the snows look identical apart from Keisha's babies are huge !! its suprising what a week does....

Ill put pics up of them all tomoz xxx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

cats4eva wher in warrington are you ? i live in st helens but work in warrington xx


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Near Orford Lane near town centre - Where abouts do you work hun? x


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you got a website Mel? x


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

i work for Nightingales as a home carer...i used to live in longford many yrs ago Cotswold rd nr the poplars pub


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

website is being updated the last one was crap..


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mel said:


> website is being updated the last one was crap..


lol Im just in the process of doing mine! Its looking good - dont want to make it common knowledge though til I get my prefix. Tica said they are posting it end of this week so just GCCF one to tackle now.

Do you breed bengals then hun?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mel said:


> i work for Nightingales as a home carer...i used to live in longford many yrs ago Cotswold rd nr the poplars pub


Nightingales is that down Museum Street in town??


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

my website is predominantly for my Bulldogs which i show and breed, the Bengals are on their too but i dont show them cause i dont have time really  xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

yep number 24 Museum street lol x


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mel said:


> yep number 24 Museum street lol x


I used to be policies and procedure manager for Rosevilla when it used to be situated over the road - Many years ago now.x


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mel said:


> my website is predominantly for my Bulldogs which i show and breed, the Bengals are on their too but i dont show them cause i dont have time really  xx


Can I have a look


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

ye as soon as its online ill post the link 

Heres all 7 together Keisha's 3 on the left and Peaches 4 on the right theres exactly a week between them


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww sooooo beautiful....well done both mums...


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

aww they are gorgeous - I love the brown on the left... beautiful xx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous babies


----------



## bazfifi (Jan 15, 2010)

my bengal has had 2 kittens she is in labour what do i do not sura if one is breathing


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

bazfifi said:


> my bengal has had 2 kittens she is in labour what do i do not sura if one is breathing


Rub it between your hands to stimulate it. Make sure its mouth is clear and there is no sack covering its face. Call your emergency vet.

Keep rubbing it roughly enough to stimulate it, *but not too rough,* you don't want to hurt it.


----------



## bazfifi (Jan 15, 2010)

hi there thank you for reply,the kittens was ok however she had another one about 2 hours later thought that was it but the following day around 2pm another was born she then wouldnt stay in the box with them and kept straining contacted the vet who said she still may have another one inside about 10pm she gave birth in her litter tray to a still born then around 11pm she had trouble giving birth to her 6th kitten again contacted emergancy vet to see if there was anything i could do to help as the body was out but not the head she finally managed but sadly the kitten had died.she was so worn out 24hrs in labour however she finally rested back with her kittens they was all ok in the morning but throughout the day each one died do you know why this happened it was her first litter but so sad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bazfifi said:


> hi there thank you for reply,the kittens was ok however she had another one about 2 hours later thought that was it but the following day around 2pm another was born she then wouldnt stay in the box with them and kept straining contacted the vet who said she still may have another one inside about 10pm she gave birth in her litter tray to a still born then around 11pm she had trouble giving birth to her 6th kitten again contacted emergancy vet to see if there was anything i could do to help as the body was out but not the head she finally managed but sadly the kitten had died.she was so worn out 24hrs in labour however she finally rested back with her kittens they was all ok in the morning but throughout the day each one died do you know why this happened it was her first litter but so sad


oh that is so sad, my heart goes out to you,xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mel said:


> ye as soon as its online ill post the link
> 
> Heres all 7 together Keisha's 3 on the left and Peaches 4 on the right theres exactly a week between them


awwwww im in love,...they are so tiny and cute,xxxx congratulations,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous babies. Nice numberof kittens between the two of them. Lovely!


----------

